# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  PackBot, military robot, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

Teledyne FLIR LLC

Endeavor Robotics

iRobot Corporation

Home page - flir.com/products/packbot

flir.com/products/packbot-525

PackBot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

FDIC 2014 iRobot Packbot 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Check out the iRobot Packbot in the W.S. Darley booth at FDIC 2014.

----------


## Airicist

ELROB 2016 - MedEvac Trial - ELP - PackBot 510 - Run 2

Published on Sep 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FLIR PackBot | Unmanned ground systems

Published on May 3, 2019




> The FLIR PackBot performs bomb disposal, surveillance and reconnaissance, CBRN detection and HazMat handling operations. Quickly configured based on mission needs, PackBot easily climbs stairs and navigates narrow passages with sure-footed efficiency, relaying real-time video, audio and sensor data while the operator stays at a safer, standoff distance.

----------


## Airicist

Brave dog faces off against FLIR PackBot

Oct 2, 2020




> We usually think of the FLIR PackBot as a helpful robot, here to assist with bomb disposal and protect people from other hazards. However, if you're a dog, you might find this little robot a bit alarming...

----------

